# K&F Auquatics



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I was in today and apparently Frank is planning on closing the store. All of the livestock was 50% off, not sure about the dry goods, so if you want something you better get in there soon.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Frank is thinking of closing up already? Didn't this place just open? 
That's too bad, I'd heard such good things about his passion for the hobby.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

That is sooo sad as Frank is a very nice person, knowledgeable and honest.

Unfortunately the shrimp hobby industry is just NOT big enough here in GTA
(as opposed to the USA) to support more than one or two large importers.

When you have more than one major Seller with all the same products it becomes a battle to stay afloat. If you are only selling 30+ shrimps per week at an average of say $6-10 each that will NOT pay your overhead costs for storefronts, let alone any profit.

It is unfortunate because we all would like to have diversity in our tanks and some shrimps are hard to find. With the costs to bring these shrimps into this country becoming more and more difficult, and new regulations showing up all the time, it makes staying ahead of everyone else extremely difficult. 

We will all miss Frank's lovely smile of welcome when you go visit him, a sad day for all.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

He will be missed but I liked his older location better


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

bettaforu said:


> That is sooo sad as Frank is a very nice person, knowledgeable and honest.
> 
> Unfortunately the shrimp hobby industry is just NOT big enough here in GTA
> (as opposed to the USA) to support more than one or two large importers.
> ...


I am not sure if that is it or not. He mentioned a new venture he was going to get into. As I do not know how private he wants to keep it I will not say what.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well good luck to him either way, Im sure it will be fish related


----------

